# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Srebrenitsa'da yine Sırp zulmü

## ceydaaa

54218.jpgBosna Hersek'i oluşturan 2 entiteden biri olan Bosna Sırp Cumhuriyeti İçişleri Bakanlığı'ndan yapılan yazılı açıklamada, yerel seçimler öncesi hazırlıklar, seçmen kayıtları ve diğer faaliyetlerin yerel güvenlik güçlerince denetlendiği, uluslararası gözetime gerek duyulmadığı belirtildi.

Sırp Cumhuriyeti'nin, yerel seçimler öncesi süreci takip etmek isteyen Avrupa Konseyi heyetini Srebrenitsa'ya sokmama kararı, ülkede rahatsızlığa neden oldu.

Bosna Hersek Üçlü Devlet Başkanlığı Konseyi Başkanı Bakir İzzetbegoviç, yazılı bir açıklama yaparak, Avrupa Konseyi gözlemcilerinin Srebrenitsa'ya alınmamasını kınadı.

"Bosna Sırp Cumhuriyeti İçişleri Bakanlığı, Bosna-Hersek kanunlarına ve Avrupa Konseyi üyeliğimizden ötürü yükümlü olduğumuz uluslararası kurallara uymak zorundadır" ifadesini kullanan İzzetbegoviç, Sırp yetkililerin süreci tehlikeye sokmak ya da olumsuz etkilemek yerine buna katkı vermesi ve Srebrenitsa halkının güvenliğini sağlaması gerektiğini belirtti.

İzzetbegoviç, uluslararası kurumların Bosna Hersek'in her yerinde yürüttüğü faaliyetlerin hiçbir şekilde engellenmemesi gerektiğinin altını çizdi.

-Yerel seçim ve Srebrenitsa-
Bosna Hersek'in doğusunda yer alan Srebrenitsa kentinde, Bosna savaşından (1992-1995) önce çoğunluk olan Boşnaklar, soykırım sonrası demografik yapının değişmesiyle azınlık durumuna düştü. 2008'deki yerel seçimler öncesinde Bosna Hersek Parlamentosu, Srebrenitsa için geçerli olan yasa değişikliğiyle, Srebrenitsa doğumlu olan ancak burada yaşamayanlara da oy kullanma hakkı vermiş, bu yılın ekim ayında yapılacak yerel seçimlerde ise mevcut kanunun uygulanacağı açıklanmıştı.

Srebrenitsa'dan 1995'te işlenen soykırım nedeniyle ayrılmak zorunda kalan Boşnaklar'a ekim ayındaki yerel seçimlerde oy hakkı tanımayan yasa, Boşnaklar'ın tepkisine neden olmuştu.

Bosna Hersek Federasyonu bakanlar kurulu, 4 Haziran'da aldığı kararla halen Bosna Hersek Federasyonu içinde yaşayan, ancak yerel seçim için adresini Sırp Cumhuriyeti'ne taşımak isteyen vatandaşların hiçbir hak mahrumiyeti olmayacağı yönünde karar almıştı.

Bu kararla, ikamet adresini Srebrenitsa'ya ya da Sırp Cumhuriyeti'nin herhangi bir şehrine taşıyanlar, hem 7 Ekim'de yapılacak yerel seçimlerde oy kullanabilecek hem de diğer vatandaşlık haklarından yararlanabilecek.

----------

